# Bosnia and Croatia Diary and Photos - 2nd go!



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Well I've spent the morning fixing links, and the photo links now work! My apologies for previously sending you on a wild goose chase. Here is the link again.

We have just returned from a brilliant 2 months touring Bosnia and Croatia. We went to Croatia some 10 years ago, but Bosnia was then inaccessible. Saga insurance now covers Bosnia, so we couldn't resist a return vist to the Balkans.

Our diary and photos are here: 
http://www.pippins.me.uk/2009 Bosnia/2009_Bosnia.htm

I have tried to put in information useful to motorhomers. (and I've just noticed I need to make a mod to the page titles!)

Andy


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

really enjoyed reading your diary, sounded like a great trip inspite of the weather in places.
Many thanks for posting and giving us some ideas.

pete & lorraine


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you - really intersting and in places highly amusing ...


----------

